# Smartphone-testers wanted (Free music inside!)



## blergh (Feb 14, 2014)

Herro,

Looking for people with different smartphones (iPhone/Android/etc) to do some small-scale testing on a Subsonic-solution i have setup. Basically i want you to try streaming stuff at different bitrates and apps and report back to me with which ones you find to be the best.

First come, first serve. You will be given full read-access to the subsonic-webgui as well as access to use for your smartphone.

Plz halp!


----------



## Pmadd (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll try it out if you'd like, I've got an android phone (Moto X).


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 14, 2014)

HOLY SHIT, FREE MUSIC, HOLY SHIT MAN.


----------



## blergh (Feb 14, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> HOLY SHIT, FREE MUSIC, HOLY SHIT MAN.


Indeed! Such wow, toplel omgrofllolz



Pmadd said:


> I'll try it out if you'd like, I've got an android phone (Moto X).


I'll sort you access via PM shortly.


----------



## clarity (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll help out.


----------



## blergh (Feb 14, 2014)

DifferentOpinionsNotWanted said:


> I'll help out.


Please state your location so I know where you are geographically.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Feb 14, 2014)

@blergh - I can help to. I have an Xperia Z

- Henrique


----------



## mojeda (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a Moto X and iPhone 5 on Verizon (LTE) in California.


----------



## mikho (Feb 14, 2014)

Is it a special genre of music? There are some music I won't play.


4G Tele2 Iphone in Sweden.


----------



## blergh (Feb 14, 2014)

I have replied to all of you, let me know if it works for you.


----------



## mikho (Feb 14, 2014)

Need to find a free iphone app that actually works.


First only takes http, not https. Second app only works with pre-entered links.


----------



## blergh (Feb 14, 2014)

mikho said:


> Need to find a free iphone app that actually works.
> 
> 
> First only takes http, not https. Second app only works with pre-entered links.


Not sure which ones are free, but there are a handful listed here: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/apps.jsp

Also, you are all free to try it out and use it as you wish for now.


----------



## clarity (Feb 14, 2014)

blergh said:


> Please state your location so I know where you are geographically.


Texas, USA


----------



## mikho (Feb 15, 2014)

Only free app I found for the iphone only support http://


Can't help


----------



## blergh (Feb 15, 2014)

mikho said:


> Only free app I found for the iphone only support http://
> 
> 
> Can't help


Use port 4040.

Also, i need ACTIVE users not just collectors.


----------



## mikho (Feb 15, 2014)

Changed ports, nothing found. The app is pretty basic so I'm blaming it for the problems.


Will create a playlist via web and try that.


----------



## enkizu (Feb 15, 2014)

I'll help, currently have a Galaxy Nexus but getting a Moto X in a week. I live in LA.


----------



## blergh (Feb 15, 2014)

mikho said:


> Changed ports, nothing found. The app is pretty basic so I'm blaming it for the problems.
> 
> 
> Will create a playlist via web and try that.


Do it!



enkizu said:


> I'll help, currently have a Galaxy Nexus but getting a Moto X in a week. I live in LA.


I will PM you shortly.


----------



## mikho (Feb 15, 2014)

Created a playlist but still no luck in the app, crappy app probably only works on port 80.


----------



## blergh (Feb 15, 2014)

More testers!


----------



## shovenose (Feb 16, 2014)

Android, AT&T, HTC One, California.


----------



## clarity (Feb 16, 2014)

blergh said:


> I have replied to all of you, let me know if it works for you.


I have not been Pm'd.


----------



## blergh (Feb 17, 2014)

DifferentOpinionsNotWanted said:


> I have not been Pm'd.


sent


----------



## enkizu (Feb 17, 2014)

blergh said:


> I will PM you shortly.


Still haven't received a PM


----------



## blergh (Feb 18, 2014)

enkizu said:


> Still haven't received a PM


Too few posts. I've PM'd all other interested parties tho.


----------

